# Clinics that offer egg share sceme for single women?



## lexa (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello and thanks for reading, 

I am a 31 year old single female and have decided after years of heartache and fertility problems I am taking the bull by the horn and going it alone.

I was diagnosed with blocked/scarred fallopian tubes 10 years ago and have had one failed attempt at IVF. Since then myself and my partner separated (stress of infertility took its toll on the relationship) and I have remained single. I have loads of questions but the main two are....

Do the NHS in West Yorkshire offer funded IVF for single women? and are there clinics that allow single women on the egg share scheme if I am unable funded treatment with the NHS? 

Hope you are all well and thank you in advance for any responses!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi lexa, 
welcome    and    for the fertility problems you have experienced
I can't personally speak for West Yorks but in general fertility tx is not funded for single women, even those who have pre-diagnosed fertility issues. There have been one or two exceptions amongst the singlies on this thread, but they are very much the exception rather than the rule and it seems that if anything is funded it is initial investigations only and not actual tx
as for egg share, being single is not a reason to disqualify you from egg share. however there are other criteria and you would have to speak to individual clinics and potentially have some tests to see if you qualify. 
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Dear Lexa,

First of all I am so sorry to hear that you had fertility problems in the past and that it lead to your break up with your partner  
Also, however, good for you in taking the bull by the horns! I am not in your area but I had no problems whatsoever to participate in the egg share scheme at the Lister in London and at various other London clinics I enquired about. Eventually I got too old and my AMH dropped and I was no longer allowed to egg share. The main point is that you must be under 35 and with a good AMH level so the best thing would be to enquire at the clinic(s) you are interested in as to their egg share schemes. I think, although I am not certain, that you will struggle to fund IVF for single women anywhere. Most of the ladies in this area of FF have had to privately fund their treatment. It is however of course worth asking as you never know!

Good luck


----------



## lexa (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies ladies!!   

Suitcase - I thought that may be the case with the NHS, I will speak to my GP anyway and see what he has to say. I have emailed [email protected] Sheffield as that's where I had my previous treatment (that was also egg share) so I will see what they say xx

natclare - Sorry to hear you can't share, are you still going to go ahead and pay full costs? I feel nervous about going to the clinic alone, I am sure they don't discriminate against single women ttc but there is still stigma attached to it. I think I was given a gentle push when my best friend became a single parent to a beautiful little girl through sperm donation....suddenly I thought..I can do this!! Have you shared with people that you plan to conceive as a single women? xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 3 yr old twins lexa   
It took me 4yrs and lots of fertility tx to have them and along the way I shared my journey with my family and most of my close friends although I kept it more quiet at work and with acquaintances....I never had any negativity and have not really experienced it since the boys were born
It's scary when you start out but forums like this are invaluable for meeting others in same situation and soon you don't feel anywhere near as alone 
Certainly clinics are more than used to single women so you shouldn't face any discrimination there
Suitcase
x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Lexa
I was also lucky enough to start egg sharing under the age of 36 like Natclare, your single status won't prevent you from doing this.
However, please do not think this ends up being 'free'. Including the embryo freezing, **** fee, FET, and scan I've now paid just shy of 2500 I think, so it's good to have some savings.
Your drugs will be free every cycle you egg share, but if you're having a frozen embryo transfer you will have to pay. Still it's a lot cheaper than paying for the whole treatment!

Best of luck with your enquiries, and your tests! x


----------



## lexa (Mar 16, 2005)

Suitcase - 3 year old twins that is lovely to hear!!   I guess that answered my question.  I think because I have read negative comments in the media I assumed wrongly there was still a negative view of women 'going it alone' , it makes sense that the clinics will have seen and treated lots of women in the situation. I'm already starting to feel the support here, it makes it easier knowing other people have embarked on this journey the way I am choosing to.  

BroodyChick - I have done egg share before, it was 10 years ago but I think we paid around 1500 back then so I assumed it would be a lot more now, still it is cheaper and I like the idea of another women being able to benefit from using my eggs. I have savings, I'm quite tight but in this case I am willing to spend what it takes, except my sanity! 

xx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Lexa, I went to LWC in Darlington for my egg share IVF and found them to be very welcoming to single women.


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Lexa, I'm single and currently on my first IVF treatment (OTD tomorrow!!) so thought I would add my experiences. 

I went to see my GP, rather nervously I'll admit as I thought would get laughed at, and she couldn't have been more supportive. She told me that unfortunately my local health authority does not fund single women but that she would run as many blood tests as she could as she thought that I shouldn't have to pay for those (so she did the screening ones HIV etc and to see if I was ovulating, but couldn't do the AMH test which I had done at my clinic a few weeks later). 

When I saw my consultant at my clinic I was nervous again but she was lovely and very supportive and said they are getting many more single women coming for IVF now as you can have the option of trying to get pregnant without having to put yourself at risk by having a one-night stand. So basically GO FOR IT. I wish I had done it 5 years ago (am 40 now). I can't see why you would have any issues with egg share, cost may only be the limiting factor unfortunately, but hopefully not. I've had donor sperm from my clinic (around £400 at my clinic) but it can cost a lot more if you ship it in from Europe or further afield so it just depends on the stock levels in your local area.

Good luck and will keep an eye out for you on the boards


----------

